# Ian Thorpe



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/swimming/28282076

Hope he can now relax in life and be a happier person and put his troubles behind him

Met him during London 2012 and he was a really nice guy - seemed very genuine person.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 13, 2014)

big deal so another sports person is a homosexual who cares,hope he just gets on with his life and doesnt become one of the celebrity gays that seem to get every job on tv.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 13, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			big deal so another sports person is a homosexual who cares,hope he just gets on with his life and doesnt become one of the celebrity gays that seem to get every job on tv.
		
Click to expand...

What an astonishingly ignorant thing to say. :angry:

As for Thorpe I seen this yesterday and thought to myself why is this news? You wouldn't/don't see headlines about heterosexual sportsmen, so why this?


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 13, 2014)

chris661 said:



			What an astonishingly ignorant thing to say. :angry:

As for Thorpe I seen this yesterday and thought to myself why is this news? You wouldn't/don't see headlines about heterosexual sportsmen, so why this?
		
Click to expand...

why is it ignorant,you answered the question yourself,as for the celebrity gay thing,your telling me some of the chat show hosts and the like havnt got were they are because they play the gay card.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

chris661 said:



			What an astonishingly ignorant thing to say. :angry:

As for Thorpe I seen this yesterday and thought to myself why is this news? You wouldn't/don't see headlines about heterosexual sportsmen, so why this?
		
Click to expand...

I think its still news because they still dont get seen the same as heterosexual sportsman - there is still a negative stigma attached to them. There has been rumours about him for ages.

Hopefully one day someone sexual orientation will be something the public dont care about meaning they can just be gay or straight without the gossip and rumours and finger pointing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			why is it ignorant,you answered the question yourself,as for the celebrity gay thing,your telling me some of the chat show hosts and the like havnt got were they are because they play the gay card.
		
Click to expand...

Your attitude sums up the reason why people of different sexual orientation still feel the need to hide and announce they are gay.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			why is it ignorant,you answered the question yourself,as for the celebrity gay thing,your telling me some of the chat show hosts and the like havnt got were they are because they play the gay card.
		
Click to expand...

The enlightenment and open mindedness on this forum astonishes me

You are a giant amongst bigots, congratulations :thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think its still news because they still dont get seen the same as heterosexual sportsman - there is still a negative stigma attached to them. There has been rumours about him for ages.

Hopefully one day someone sexual orientation will be something the public dont care about meaning they can just be gay or straight without the gossip and rumours and finger pointing.
		
Click to expand...

it must be hard to come out if you high profile or just an ordinary person,but he has lied constantly about being gay,was he scared of losing sponsors or his place on the team,seem he is only now admiting it as he is on the comeback trail,cynical!! me!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Shouldn't sexuality be and stay personal?

I see no reason why he or anybody else has to "come out", it really is nobody else's business.

He's a fantastic swimmer does it matter if he's gay?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			it must be hard to come out if you high profile or just an ordinary person,but he has lied constantly about being gay,was he scared of losing sponsors or his place on the team,seem he is only now admiting it as he is on the comeback trail,cynical!! me!!
		
Click to expand...



What a sad attitude to read. And perfectly given the reason why people still feel they need to hide


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			it must be hard to come out if you high profile or just an ordinary person,but he has lied constantly about being gay,was he scared of losing sponsors or his place on the team,seem he is only now admiting it as he is on the comeback trail,cynical!! me!!
		
Click to expand...

If he admitted to being gay previously and thought it would potentially affect selection and sponsorship what has changed now?? 

Maybe he's tired of whispers and rumours, maybe he just wants to retain control. Maybe he's found it therapeutic.
You seem to contradict yourself, previously he would have suffered, but now he will benefit from positive descrimination

Is that because we're all so enlightened now??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

I honestly don't know why these stories even make the news. 
I couldn't care less what sexuality anyone is & I don't see the need to make an anouncement.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I honestly don't know why these stories even make the news. 
I couldn't care less what sexuality anyone is & I don't see the need to make an anouncement.
		
Click to expand...


You've got a point, they shouldn't be news. That  it is news however means that he's right to announce it.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 13, 2014)

therod said:



			The enlightenment and open mindedness on this forum astonishes me

You are a giant amongst bigots, congratulations :thup:
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the compliment,i could not care less about anyones sexuality,what annoys me is when people try and change things because they are gay, transgender,bi-sexual or a transvestite.
They shout about having equal rights but then want more punishment for people who call them names (hate crime laws),some try and get schools to introduce homosexual lessons for children as being a normal practice in sex education,as i said if your gay fine but think you have to tell everyone .


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			thanks for the compliment,i could not care less about anyones sexuality,what annoys me is when people try and change things because they are gay, transgender,bi-sexual or a transvestite.
They shout about having equal rights but then want more punishment for people who call them names (hate crime laws),some try and get schools to introduce homosexual lessons for children as being a normal practice in sex education,as i said if your gay fine but think you have to tell everyone .
		
Click to expand...


Why shouldn't my kids be taught homosexuality is normal?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

therod said:



			You've got a point, they shouldn't be news. That  it is news however means that he's right to announce it.
		
Click to expand...

& now were all discussing it which makes it an even bigger deal.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			& now were all discussing it which makes it an even bigger deal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not discussing his gayness or other wise, just the important socialising process his coming out serves.

It is news, it shouldn't be. The more Ian thorpes or tom daleys there are, the easier it will be for the next fella


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm not discussing his gayness or other wise, just the important socialising process his coming out serves.

It is news, it shouldn't be. The more Ian thorpes or tom daleys there are, the easier it will be for the next fella
		
Click to expand...

i just think it would be better if if it didn't make the news & we didn't start threads on it. 
Surely it would make it easier for people to "come out" if we all didn't turn it into a drama. 
It should be a none story really.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			i just think it would be better if if it didn't make the news & we didn't start threads on it. 
Surely it would make it easier for people to "come out" if we all didn't turn it into a drama. 
It should be a none story really.
		
Click to expand...

And that's the reason that I won't be posting on this thread ........... Doh!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm not discussing his gayness or other wise, just the important socialising process his coming out serves.

It is news, it shouldn't be. *The more Ian thorpes or tom daleys there are, the easier it will be for the next fella*

Click to expand...

Exactly - when it becomes more accepted then people wont need to hide or make announcements of their sexuality.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

Or maybe when we all stop discussing it & plastering peoples personal life all over the news & internet people will find it easier & not feel a need to hide it.
If it was me I'd rather it just go under the radar rather than people patronising me saying how brave I am.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder if his accent will change?

Never understood that. My pals brother came out then overnight his accent went from a normal everyday accent to the mincer one that has the fake lithp.

Very odd.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly - when it becomes more accepted then people wont need to hide or make announcements of their sexuality.
		
Click to expand...

Where does it stop though?

I think LGBT's are much more accepted into today's society (and rightly so) than they ever have been so i can't see the massive benefit of another sportsman  "coming out".

It is of course only my opinion.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I wonder if his accent will change?

Never understood that. My pals brother came out then overnight his accent went from a normal everyday accent to the mincer one that has the fake lithp.

Very odd.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I could never understand that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Where does it stop though?

I think LGBT's are much more accepted into today's society (and rightly so) than they ever have been so i can't see the massive benefit of another sportsman  "coming out".

It is of course only my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

More accepted yes - but still not fully accepted - only have to read a few posts on here. There is prob more too scared to come out in case of the negative reaction. Kids still get thrown out by their parents , people still get shunned by their friends or work collegues , people still get kicked out of football teams etc - when none of that happens on a regular basis then maybe they wont feel the need to show others there is nothing to be scared off. The more that come out the more it will be accepted. Sport is still a big area where people are still afraid to come out


----------



## stevelev (Jul 13, 2014)

I couldn't give two hoots whether he is gay, bi, tri and anything else. It makes no difference to me if he dresses as a woman on sunday or has a ball gag in his top drawer. 

I honestly think a news reader should just say that it makes no difference to anyone in the world about  sportspersons sexuality or lifestyle. When tiger made his mistakes the other year the press had a field day. 

Why cant the press report on  news instead dragging peoples lives through the papers and TV reels. Its not all down to the press though, I think the 'Thorpedo' should have just said so what I'm gay I'm sure there are more important things for the world to know about.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			it must be hard to come out if you high profile or just an ordinary person,but he has lied constantly about being gay,was he scared of losing sponsors or his place on the team,seem he is only now admiting it as he is on the comeback trail,cynical!! me!!
		
Click to expand...

He was the best swimmer on the planet at one point. I don't think his place in the team would have Ben in doubt in the past whatsoever. 

But ur been as you contradicted yourself within two posts. First gays use their sexuality to get jobs, then him being gay will lose him deals? Is gay good for career or bad? You've confused me?

coming out shouldn't be a big deal, but it is simply because of society that any high profile person coming out gets extra attention. Especially in sport where it's meant to be all "mainly" amd apparently on straight men fall into that catergory according to some. 

That at being said, any celebrating hook up or break up makes the news irrelevant of sexual orientation purely as it creates column inches.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

Kicked out of football teams
I must have missed that one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Kicked out of football teams
I must have missed that one.
		
Click to expand...


Le Saux played for England...........


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

stevelev said:



			I couldn't give two hoots whether he is gay, bi, tri and anything else. It makes no difference to me if he dresses as a woman on sunday or has a ball gag in his top drawer. 

I honestly think a news reader should just say that it makes no difference to anyone in the world about  sportspersons sexuality or lifestyle. When tiger made his mistakes the other year the press had a field day. 
*
Why cant the press report on  news instead dragging peoples lives through the papers and TV reels. Its not all down to the press though, I think the 'Thorpedo' should have just said so what I'm gay I'm sure there are more important things for the world to know about.*

Click to expand...

Bang on the money.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Le Saux played for England...........
		
Click to expand...

And he's married?

just didn't come across as mainly as his colleagues, so he's gay?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			And he's married?

just didn't come across as mainly as his colleagues, so he's gay?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know he's not "come out"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Le Saux played for England...........
		
Click to expand...

You've lost me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			You've lost me.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/a...or-le-saux-taunts-i-learned-from-my-mistakes/

Was a light hearted joke but theres evidence he isn't  gay.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't know he's not "come out"
		
Click to expand...

That was entirely my point. You've named Le saux I presume because you think he was less manly in someway and therefor gay. 

Pas far as I'm aware he's straight and married with kids.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry, but I'm also in the don't care camp. It makes no difference to me one iota. He was a superb Olympian and whatever he gets up to in his personal life is down to him. I really don't see the need for this to be a big news story. As long as he is happy in his personal life, get on and live it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



http://www.itv.com/sport/football/a...or-le-saux-taunts-i-learned-from-my-mistakes/

Was a light hearted joke but theres evidence he isn't  gay.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate,went over my head. 
Yeah I know he got stick off a few players.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			That was entirely my point. You've named Le saux *I presume because you think he was less manly in someway and therefor gay. *

Pas far as I'm aware he's straight and married with kids.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, i was referring to the incident between Fowler and Le Saux back in the late 90's and the rumours Le Saux was gay. 

An awful lot has changed since then nearly 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Not at all, i was referring to the incident between Fowler and Le Saux back in the late 90's and the rumours Le Saux was gay. 

An awful lot has changed since then nearly 20 yrs ago.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe it was as long as that. 
You're right tho a lot as changed. Fowler would get crucified for doing that now. 
He wasn't the only player tho. Think Andy Townsend & Robbie Savage (yeah I know) gave him stick about it aswell.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Not at all, i was referring to the incident between Fowler and Le Saux back in the late 90's and the rumours Le Saux was gay. 

An awful lot has changed since then nearly 20 yrs ago.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough mate. Wasn't that around the same time fowler was done for snorting the line agaisnt Everton?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Fair enough mate. Wasn't that around the same time fowler was done for snorting the line agaisnt Everton?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was the year before that.


----------



## 19thagain (Jul 13, 2014)

Difficult to come out??

Your joking of course!

Your best loved Soap, Corrie, now has at least 60% of the current cast playing gay roles. Oh, and if they are not playing gays, the storyline has them discussing which of their mates they would fancy if they were gay!

Now this must be representative of the world I live in ....... aye right, as they say up here!

My clubhouse is full of gay talk .... not!

I feel gays should have the same rights as the next person but I do feel, currently, that the media is on a gay promotion march.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 13, 2014)

19thagain said:



			Difficult to come out??

Your joking of course!

Your best loved Soap, Corrie, now has at least 60% of the current cast playing gay roles. Oh, and if they are not playing gays, the storyline has them discussing which of their mates they would fancy if they were gay!

Now this must be representative of the world I live in ....... aye right, as they say up here!

My clubhouse is full of gay talk .... not!

I feel gays should have the same rights as the next person but I do feel, currently, that the media is on a gay promotion march.
		
Click to expand...

At least 60% are you sure? Or is it made up sensationalist garbage?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2014)

19thagain said:



			Difficult to come out??

Your joking of course!

Your best loved Soap, Corrie, now has at least 60% of the current cast playing gay roles. Oh, and if they are not playing gays, the storyline has them discussing which of their mates they would fancy if they were gay!

Now this must be representative of the world I live in ....... aye right, as they say up here!

My clubhouse is full of gay talk .... not!

I feel gays should have the same rights as the next person but I do feel, currently, that the media is on a gay promotion march.
		
Click to expand...

gays? Do you refer so dismissively to heterosexuals as straights?

cant say I watch the soap, as theyre from woman and "gays" and you seem to know an awful lot about the cast..............&#128556;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			gays? Do you refer so dismissively to heterosexuals as straights?

cant say I watch the soap, as theyre from woman and "gays" and you seem to know an awful lot about the cast..............&#128556;
		
Click to expand...

Ive just asked my tart and she said there's a combination of 5 gay characters men/women in corrie.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2014)

As far as Thorpe goes I must admit to thinking this was an old news story, I thought he came out years ago..... I guess not.

However, once again the level of homophobia on here is depressing. Why do gays feel the need to "come out"? Well because your sexuality is a fundamental part of you and your life, and it gets pretty old constantly talking about your partner in gender-neutral terms. You lot, "straights", are constantly flaunting your heterosexuality but you don't seem to have a problem with that.

It's easy to come out nowadays is it? We should stop pushing for equality should we? Using our "gayness" to get ahead are we?

I've personally been told by a manager I was working for that I was lucky to find a company that would employ "somebody like you". I've had a car stop and people get out and threaten myself and a former GF for having the temerity to hold hands in the street. I have friends who have been physically assaulted just for being gay. My current GF and I are very circumspect about when we reveal our sexuality in public. We're just back from holiday during which time we've pretty exclusively referred to each other as "my friend" when speaking to anyone else. Why should we feel the need to hide our relationship? Because of the hateful attitudes expressed here and elsewhere.

Yes our sexuality should be irrelevant but not hidden, not a dirty secret no matter how uncomfortable it makes the homophobes amongst you. And, yes, homosexuality should be part of sex education as if it was normal because it is normal and all of us gays were children once who desperately needed to be told we weren't freaks, that we didn't need to be ashamed of ourselves... And there are currently gay kids out there who need to hear that, some of them might be YOUR kids!!


----------



## 19thagain (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Ive just asked my tart and she said there's a combination of 5 gay characters men/women in corrie.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe your young lady should do a further head count, I think 4 in one house alone - all male and the we have the female characters as well.

I agree that this is a  programme watched primarily by females - not many blokes will admit to viewing - but the females could have their off springs with them and they, the off springs, will assume that this behaviour is the norm.

Don't think so in my world but maybe I am closeted up here in Scotland and this is the norm down with you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2014)

19thagain said:



			Maybe your young lady should do a further head count, I think 4 in one house alone - all male and the we have the female characters as well.

I agree that this is a  programme watched primarily by females - not many blokes will admit to viewing - but the females could have their off springs with them and they, the off springs, will assume that this behaviour is the norm.

Don't think so in my world but maybe I am closeted up here in Scotland and this is the norm down with you.
		
Click to expand...

What, you think people will become gay as they've seen it on TV? Jeez, it's not something that is a choice. I'd of thought being a "skirt wearing jock" you'd understand appearance means nothing?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			As far as Thorpe goes I must admit to thinking this was an old news story, I thought he came out years ago..... I guess not.

However, once again the level of homophobia on here is depressing. Why do gays feel the need to "come out"? Well because your sexuality is a fundamental part of you and your life, and it gets pretty old constantly talking about your partner in gender-neutral terms. You lot, "straights", are constantly flaunting your heterosexuality but you don't seem to have a problem with that.

It's easy to come out nowadays is it? We should stop pushing for equality should we? Using our "gayness" to get ahead are we?

I've personally been told by a manager I was working for that I was lucky to find a company that would employ "somebody like you". I've had a car stop and people get out and threaten myself and a former GF for having the temerity to hold hands in the street. I have friends who have been physically assaulted just for being gay. My current GF and I are very circumspect about when we reveal our sexuality in public. We're just back from holiday during which time we've pretty exclusively referred to each other as "my friend" when speaking to anyone else. Why should we feel the need to hide our relationship? Because of the hateful attitudes expressed here and elsewhere.

Yes our sexuality should be irrelevant but not hidden, not a dirty secret no matter how uncomfortable it makes the homophobes amongst you. And, yes, homosexuality should be part of sex education as if it was normal because it is normal and all of us gays were children once who desperately needed to be told we weren't freaks, that we didn't need to be ashamed of ourselves... And there are currently gay kids out there who need to hear that, some of them might be YOUR kids!!
		
Click to expand...

What a great post but also very sad to hear that you feel the need to hide away - you shouldn't and hope one day soon you can just act like yourself amongst everyone - you should be able to express your affections for someone else as much as anyone,

If anyone doesn't realise why Ian Thorpe and others needs to "come out" it's because of prejudices that are still very active as FD has said.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry, but I'm also in the don't care camp. It makes no difference to me one iota. He was a superb Olympian and whatever he gets up to in his personal life is down to him. I really don't see the need for this to be a big news story. As long as he is happy in his personal life, get on and live it
		
Click to expand...

Crikey! Twice in a day we are on exactly the same wavelength! Stronger pills required! (or is that Pols!) 

Ho hum; so what; known for some time but (understandably) not admitted.

The sooner there's no news or stigma to a sportsmans/womans sexuality the better. Apart from the likes of the Press 'sisters' obvious abuse of course!

Hsa Football had an active player 'come out' yet? Seems to me it to defies the laws of probability if there aren't, but the resistance is understandable!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 13, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			As far as Thorpe goes I must admit to thinking this was an old news story, I thought he came out years ago..... I guess not.
		
Click to expand...


I suspect he has book coming out that needs selling....

I worked with a chap who fancied him something rotten... Largely, I believe, in hope his manhood was relative to the size of his feet ...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Crikey! Twice in a day we are on exactly the same wavelength! Stronger pills required! (or is that Pols!) 

Ho hum; so what; known for some time but (understandably) not admitted.

The sooner there's no news or stigma to a sportsmans/womans sexuality the better. Apart from the likes of the Press 'sisters' obvious abuse of course!

Hsa Football had an active player 'come out' yet? Seems to me it to defies the laws of probability if there aren't, but the resistance is understandable!
		
Click to expand...

Think Justin Fashanu was the first one to come out. Being a black footballer in the 80's was tough enough but coming out as gay as well was a brave move. Shame it ended tragically


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

He didn't come out whilst he was playing - not sure if anyone has , not the only sport


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He didn't come out whilst he was playing - not sure if anyone has , not the only sport
		
Click to expand...

Taken from Wikipedia it appears he was openly gay while at Forest

His career stalled as his professional relationship with Brian Clough deteriorated; Clough, it would appear, was disturbed by the rumours of Justin Fashanu's visits to gay nightclubs and bars. His goals and then confidence dried up as he failed to fit in with the playing and lifestyle demands of Clough, especially after Clough had discovered his homosexuality and barred him from training with the side.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He didn't come out whilst he was playing - not sure if anyone has , not the only sport
		
Click to expand...

Correct - which is why I used 'active'!

Pretty understandable back then though - even more prejudice/abuse from the Redtops and intolerants than now!

In many other sports, it's no big deal/personal/private so much less broohar about it whether announced or not!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Taken from Wikipedia it appears he was openly gay while at Forest

His career stalled as his professional relationship with Brian Clough deteriorated; Clough, it would appear, was disturbed by the rumours of Justin Fashanu's visits to gay nightclubs and bars. His goals and then confidence dried up as he failed to fit in with the playing and lifestyle demands of Clough, especially after Clough had discovered his homosexuality and barred him from training with the side.
		
Click to expand...

Came out publicly in the 90's - all the Clough stuff was found out afterwards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Came out publicly in the 90's - all the Clough stuff was found out afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

As I said taken from Wikipedia so whether its right or wrong I don't know but would seem pretty clear given the wording. Also from the same source

In 1990, he publicly came out as gay in an interview with the tabloid press, becoming the only prominent player in English football so far to do so. Although he claimed that he was generally well accepted by his fellow players, he freely admitted that they would often joke maliciously about his sexual orientation, and he also became the target of constant crowd abuse because of it.

He began a trial with Newcastle United on 24 October 1991, making one first-team appearance as a sub against Peterborough United. Manager Ossie Ardiles refused to give him a permanent contract. He signed for Torquay United on 23 November 1991. He hogged the limelight while at Plainmoor: in particular, his relationship with Coronation Street actress Julie Goodyear featured in tabloid newspapers; but he still managed to impress on the pitch, playing 21 league games that season and scoring 10 goals, though he was unable to save Torquay from suffering relegation from the Third Division.

Again its clear he was still paying after coming out


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 14, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			As far as Thorpe goes I must admit to thinking this was an old news story, I thought he came out years ago..... I guess not.

However, once again the level of homophobia on here is depressing. Why do gays feel the need to "come out"? Well because your sexuality is a fundamental part of you and your life, and it gets pretty old constantly talking about your partner in gender-neutral terms. You lot, "straights", are constantly flaunting your heterosexuality but you don't seem to have a problem with that.

It's easy to come out nowadays is it? We should stop pushing for equality should we? Using our "gayness" to get ahead are we?

I've personally been told by a manager I was working for that I was lucky to find a company that would employ "somebody like you". I've had a car stop and people get out and threaten myself and a former GF for having the temerity to hold hands in the street. I have friends who have been physically assaulted just for being gay. My current GF and I are very circumspect about when we reveal our sexuality in public. We're just back from holiday during which time we've pretty exclusively referred to each other as "my friend" when speaking to anyone else. Why should we feel the need to hide our relationship? Because of the hateful attitudes expressed here and elsewhere.

Yes our sexuality should be irrelevant but not hidden, not a dirty secret no matter how uncomfortable it makes the homophobes amongst you. And, yes, homosexuality should be part of sex education as if it was normal because it is normal and all of us gays were children once who desperately needed to be told we weren't freaks, that we didn't need to be ashamed of ourselves... And there are currently gay kids out there who need to hear that, some of them might be YOUR kids!!
		
Click to expand...

Great post as ever on this topic.  I imagine being a gay woman on this board is a challenge at times

And is it me or is this post just a rehash of the Tom Daley one, with the same people making the same ignorant comments?


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Great post as ever on this topic.  I imagine being a gay woman on this board is a challenge at times

And is it me or is this post just a rehash of the Tom Daley one, with the same people making the same ignorant comments?
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty much word for word the same as the Tom Daley one. And the England women's footballer one. Depressingly predictable.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 14, 2014)

Congratulations to Ian Thorpe and may he be very happy. 

I have zero issue with anyone's sexuality and have zero issue with people announcing it or it being written about in the media. 
I believe that it is a good thing that celebrities can use the media for these purposes as it means they can live in the knowledge that no-one is guessing their sexuality. 
I also believe that everyone has the right to keep their private lives private, if that is what they wish to do. 

I sincerely hope that my daughter grows up in a world where people are much more accepting of others; not just their sexuality but their gender, religious and political beliefs, nationality ... the list goes on.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 14, 2014)

the american footballer who came out (played for Leeds) retired briefly but is now playing again in the MLS.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't openly shout about my history, to be honest no one really cares, except people close to me, however if people in the public eye want to come out in public as gay or trans then good for them, it stops gossip and speculation and hopefully makes others feel better about themselves. TO be honest unless you haven't been in the position of being "different" then you can't understand how it feels.

As for wanting more powers, I am happy just to have the same rights as anyone else, the only thing we get more is protection against discrimination, which the vast majority of the population take don't  need.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2014)

Can I ask,do you feel that you suffer much discrimination?


----------



## louise_a (Jul 14, 2014)

NO I don't, but that is thanks to the anti discrimination laws, I do know people that have suffered in the past, lost their job been banned from pubs and similar.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2014)

louise_a said:



			NO I don't, but that is thanks to the anti discrimination laws, I do know people that have suffered in the past, lost their job been banned from pubs and similar.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully we've come along way.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2014)

Who cares. Good grief. All this "coming out" rubbish has long gone hasn't it? They are who they are just what does it matter?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			Who cares. Good grief. All this "coming out" rubbish has long gone hasn't it? They are who they are just what does it matter?
		
Click to expand...


The "coming out" rubbish hasn't long gone hence why they feel the need to still do it and I'm sure it matters to them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The "coming out" rubbish hasn't long gone hence why they feel the need to still do it and I'm sure it matters to them.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I still have a view that many do "come out" just for the publicity. If they want to make it public then fine but I'm sure there are many sports starts that are gay and prefer to live quietly and happily without the world knowing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

To be honest I believe you are way off the mark - and that's after speaking to two gay international sports people who kept it hidden for years from people because they were afraid of the reaction - they finally came out and got married after seeing others do the same. They aren't looking for publicity for their own gain - it's to help others realise it's nothing to be ashamed about despite what bile is said by people.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 15, 2014)

I am sure that a number of gay sports men and women decide not to publicly announce their sexuality after they retire because they also want their performance in the sport to be what people talk about, not their sexuality. 
I don't think it is anyone's business what people get up to behind closed doors. 
But I do believe it is a good thing that there are a number of high profile individuals that young people can look up to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To be honest I believe you are way off the mark - and that's after speaking to two gay international sports people who kept it hidden for years from people because they were afraid of the reaction - they finally came out and got married after seeing others do the same. They aren't looking for publicity for their own gain - it's to help others realise it's nothing to be ashamed about despite what bile is said by people.
		
Click to expand...

Of course. Should have known you'd have the inside story on another topic. I stand by my view. I think those in the public eye court this sort of publicity by making such bold announcements on social media.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Of course. Should have known you'd have the inside story on another topic. I stand by my view. I think those in the public eye court this sort of publicity by making such bold announcements on social media.
		
Click to expand...

So why havent cricketers . football players , rugby players , boxers made bold annoucements on social media if its all about publicity !!

Yes you do stand by your view - its also massively blinkered with no factual evidence to back it up.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 15, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Of course. Should have known you'd have the inside story on another topic. I stand by my view. I think those in the public eye court this sort of publicity by making such bold announcements on social media.
		
Click to expand...

So homosexuals are ok with you homer, as long as they stay in the closet. If the come out they are courting publicity??? 

Come on homer, that's pretty unenlightened !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

therod said:



			So homosexuals are ok with you homer, as long as they stay in the closet. If the come out they are courting publicity??? 

Come on homer, that's pretty unenlightened !!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that's tosh. I have a number of friends male and female who are gay. They've always been open about it but none of them have felt the need to shout it on FB or twitter. Their friends and family know and as far as they're concerned they are the only people that matters.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 15, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but that's tosh. I have a number of friends male and female who are gay. They've always been open about it but none of them have felt the need to shout it on FB or twitter. Their friends and family know and as far as they're concerned they are the only people that matters.
		
Click to expand...

Tosh, have you learned a new word homie....who says that in the real world.

You can't be that simple. Why would your gay friends come out on social media if they aren't in the public eye?? It serves no purpose.

News flash, homophobia still exists (it's still alive and kicking on this thread) 

When Ian Thorpe or Tom Daley, come out publically it challenges homophobia. It makes it ok for others, less high profile, to live and love with pride.
If you think it's attention seeking, it's not tosh, it just makes you wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

therod said:



			Tosh, have you learned a new word homie....who says that in the real world.

You can't be that simple. Why would your gay friends come out on social media if they aren't in the public eye?? It serves no purpose.

News flash, homophobia still exists (it's still alive and kicking on this thread) 

When Ian Thorpe or Tom Daley, come out publically it challenges homophobia. It makes it ok for others, less high profile, to live and love with pride.
If you think it's attention seeking, it's not tosh, it just makes you wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Tosh saved me from an infraction for what I really wanted to write. It's an opinion, one which I think's valid. Not sure you can actually say there's a definitive right or wrong.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 15, 2014)

A lot of what Therod says makes sense Homer, I opened up on here because it was about golf and relevant to the forum, but its not something I mention on Social media like Twitter of Facebook, because t would only be relevant there if I was a campaigner, which I am not. In the grand scheme of things I am a nobody and my gender issues are not interesting to anyone. 
However if a high profile person was the same as I am, I would applaud them for being open and it would reach a much wider audience and so hopefully make life easer for others.


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He didn't come out whilst he was playing - not sure if anyone has , not the only sport
		
Click to expand...

If you are talking about Fashanu he did come out when playing, he was openly gay when he played for both Airdrie and Hearts in Scotland


----------



## DaveM (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry but it all so pathetic. Live and let life. You should be judged on if your a nice person or not, no more no less.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2014)

Valentino said:



			If you are talking about Fashanu he did come out when playing, he was openly gay when he played for both Airdrie and Hearts in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I posted #57 taken from Wikipeida (ok not the most reliable source but the point remains) that he was openly gay in the latter years of his career


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2014)

DaveM said:



			Sorry but it all so pathetic. Live and let life. *You should be judged on if your a nice person or not, no more no less*.
		
Click to expand...

That's is the hope one day - at the moment it's far to easy for people to judge on lots of things - sexuality , nationality , race , skin colour, up bringing and social standing. We all should be judged against our personalities


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's is the hope one day - at the moment it's far to easy for people to judge on lots of things - sexuality , nationality , race , skin colour, up bringing and social standing. We all should be judged against our personalities
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you should wish for that so quickly LP  hahaha


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 16, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I don't know if you should wish for that so quickly LP  hahaha 

Click to expand...

*chuckles

I agree though. Judge people on the person they are, not who you perceive them to be.


----------

